# New From Kentucky



## Sacred Warrior (May 20, 2006)

I am a veteran martial artist and have trained in both the Bujinkan and Jinenkan. Most of my training was Bujinkan and I have a total of 23 years in. I am also a student of Aikijutsu. Currently I own and operate a private dojo in my area that focuses on Christian values and ethics with an emphasis on warriorship in the modern era.

I look forward to getting to know as many of you as I can.

Living WITH Purpose, ON Purpose,
Jake


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 20, 2006)

Sacred Warrior said:
			
		

> I am a veteran martial artist and have trained in both the Bujinkan and Jinenkan. Most of my training was Bujinkan and I have a total of 23 years in. I am also a student of Aikijutsu. Currently I own and operate a private dojo in my area that focuses on Christian values and ethics with an emphasis on warriorship in the modern era.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know as many of you as I can.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Jake to Martial Talk.


----------



## Lisa (May 20, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## bluemtn (May 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Gemini (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jake!


----------



## stickarts (May 20, 2006)

welcome!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Kacey (May 20, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  I'd be interested in hearing more about warriorship in the modern era - I don't think I've heard it put quite that way before.


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2006)

Welcome I too would like to hear more about yor approched to warriorship.
Terry


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 20, 2006)

Aloha and welcome to the boards.  Happy posting.  I look forward to sharing some thoughts..
V/R

Rick


----------



## green meanie (May 20, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Swordlady (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT.    It'll be interesting to hear how your faith plays into your teaching style.


----------



## MJS (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jake!  Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Ping898 (May 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT Jake!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (May 20, 2006)

Welcome.  Where-abouts in KY?


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## Henderson (May 21, 2006)

Hello & welcome.


----------



## Sacred Warrior (May 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for such a friendly welcome! It is rare to see that on martial boards. I'm in Northern Ky. and if someone has specific questions about my approach to teaching I'd be happy to answer them.

Living _with _Purpose, _on_ Purpose,
Jake


----------



## Gemini (May 21, 2006)

Sacred Warrior said:
			
		

> and if someone has specific questions about my approach to teaching I'd be happy to answer them.


Oh, don't you worry. We'll get there. We enjoy hearing different approaches to many things.


----------



## Swordlady (May 21, 2006)

Sacred Warrior said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for such a friendly welcome! It is rare to see that on martial boards. I'm in Northern Ky. and if someone has specific questions about my approach to teaching I'd be happy to answer them.



You may want to check out the Philosophy and Spirituality in the Arts forum.  Plenty of good intelligent discussion there.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 21, 2006)

Hey and welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Guro Harold (May 21, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Raewyn (May 21, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## kelly keltner (May 21, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Sacred Warrior (May 23, 2006)

As nice as everyone here has been I'm afraid I must take my leave of this forum. In another thread I found my character, rank and parent art, school, and even signature the object of petty attack and smears. I can only suspect that those responsible will follow me from thread to thread continuing the juvenile behavior. I am thankful for the warm welcome each of you gave me and felt I owed you an explanation. I wish you each the best.

Living _with_ Purpose, _on _Purpose,
Jake


----------



## still learning (May 23, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to the forums........Aloha


----------



## Gemini (May 23, 2006)

still learning said:
			
		

> Hello, Welcome to the forums........Aloha


 
Do you actually read these?


----------



## Drac (May 24, 2006)

Sacred Warrior said:
			
		

> if someone has specific questions about my approach to teaching I'd be happy to answer them Jake


 
As Gemini said "You'll get them"..In the meantimes Greetings and welcome to MT...I head down to Lexington every Nov for the ICHF seminar..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Sacred Warrior said:
			
		

> As nice as everyone here has been I'm afraid I must take my leave of this forum. In another thread I found my character, rank and parent art, school, and even signature the object of petty attack and smears. I can only suspect that those responsible will follow me from thread to thread continuing the juvenile behavior. I am thankful for the warm welcome each of you gave me and felt I owed you an explanation. I wish you each the best.
> 
> Living _with_ Purpose, _on _Purpose,
> Jake


Every site has its quirks. We try to keep ours to the minimum. I hope that you will reconsider and give us some time to get to know each other better. If not, then best wishes on your journey sir.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Jake!


----------

